# M6: stock version vs. all kinds of mods



## 325addict (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, not even half a year ago I looked at the M6 seriously for the first time.

I was shocked: no less than SIX CR123A's should go into it.... and no other batteries seemed to fit :shakehead
Yes, of course, RCR123s will fit... instaflashing the stock bulbs :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead

So I left the idea of ever buying an M6 then.

Then I stumbled over the "2X18650 holder" by Mdocod....

not long after that, I found the bi-pin adapters and "3X 17670" holders by Fivemega.... and of course the bulbs sold by Litho123.

Then I found the LF lamps.... working fine on 6X RCR123s in the stock battery holder or 3X 17670 with FM-holder  

It only took the excellent shootout by DM51 to really convince me, the M6 is a very versatile light, with all those mods around here     


Now, the M6 is on top of my "MUST HAVE!" - list 

I first ordered lots of - now discontinued - lamps, I'll go on with some battery-holders and bi-pin adapters soon.... and I don't even have an M6 at the moment 
The M6 will come later, the mod-items and lamps are, at some time, simply sold out I fear... and I just don't have the money to buy all at once 


Timmo.


----------



## problemchild200 (Aug 7, 2009)

And then they release the raptor-3 at 1400 lumens and an sst-90 with a twist ring for brightness.

M6 looks old and tired next to the raptor3.


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 7, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> And then they release the raptor-3 at 1400 lumens and an sst-90 with a twist ring for brightness.
> 
> M6 looks old and tired next to the raptor3.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 7, 2009)

And don't forget Petrev's parts, his custom holders for *6x*17500 (2series/3parallel) or 6xEneloop (6series) (both require his 'short tailcap insert' as well). If I had to choose between 6xCR123, 6xRCR123, 3x17650, or 6x17500, I know which configuration I would choose... :naughty:

(You know, 8xEneloop would also fit, I wonder if a person wanted a carrier like this bad enough, if Petrev would make it?)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 7, 2009)

Also a reminder of BSBG's fabulous M6 compendium thread which is linked in threads of interest at top of this section.


----------



## 325addict (Aug 7, 2009)

That Raptor-3 is a LED-light, right? Then I don't want one 

If this is an INCAN pushing out 1400 Lumens - AARRGHH!!

Then I just invested in the wrong light 


Timmo.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, it's LED...in which case why not just post pictures of every light over 500 or 600 lumens? 

Certainly the M6 is an ultra flexible platform and one of the most supported lights on CPF. I think the other poster may have missed the point of your thread.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 7, 2009)

One day im going to have to save up and get a M6, i think it would be nice to have 8x AA as well as all the other options due to AA's being easier to source if you need them in a hurry as a backup to primarys and rechargeable lithiums.

Its great there are so many options for the M6 due to CPF's modders.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wondering the other day if anyone had made a SMO reflector to replace the OP one in the M6.. to make it even more of a thrower. :thumbsup:


325addict, i was skeptical at first about the M6 but now that i have one i see what all the fuss is about. Even stock it's worth it. i have a 3x17670 holder that i haven't used yet because the MN21 is plenty. If you don't mind a little wear pick up a used one.


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait til you get the MN bi pin holder with a 1185 lamp, then you will say I should have bought this a long time ago.


Superdave said:


> I was wondering the other day if anyone had made a SMO reflector to replace the OP one in the M6.. to make it even more of a thrower. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 325addict, i was skeptical at first about the M6 but now that i have one i see what all the fuss is about. Even stock it's worth it. i have a 3x17670 holder that i haven't used yet because the MN21 is plenty. If you don't mind a little wear pick up a used one.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 7, 2009)

FlashKat said:


> Wait til you get the MN bi pin holder with a 1185 lamp, then you will say I should have bought this a long time ago.




Coworker has it in his Megalennium, it's bright but the MN21 is still plenty for now... I just bought a 2nd LED tower for it :thumbsup:

a MC-E tower might be in the works soon...


----------



## ellum68 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll the second the WA1185! See if you can get Fivemega's 3x17670 battery holder and bi-pin holder before they're gone!


----------



## Superdave (Aug 7, 2009)

has anyone measured the actual output from the 1185 on 3 17670's?


----------



## Tim W (Aug 8, 2009)

Superdave said:


> has anyone measured the actual output from the 1185 on 3 17670's?



Bigchellis (I think) said his tested at 1150 lumens on fresh 17670's oo:


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Test results in post #3 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229135


Tim W said:


> Bigchellis (I think) said his tested at 1150 lumens on fresh 17670's oo:


----------



## oren1s (Aug 8, 2009)

325addict said:


> Well, not even half a year ago I looked at the M6 seriously for the first time.
> 
> I was shocked: no less than SIX CR123A's should go into it.... and no other batteries seemed to fit :shakehead
> Yes, of course, RCR123s will fit... instaflashing the stock bulbs :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead
> ...



Hi Timmo,

I had the same thoughts you have about the M6. I have started with all the goodies around it too and find my self spending around $1k (with lights) :thinking: 
I guess its the same illness we share it, all of us around here....

So before i had my M6, i got a Megalennium body, AW soft start, FM MN Bi pin, Mdocod Holder, 6 AW 18650-26, 5xWA1185, LF IMR-M6, LF EO-M3T, LF HO-M6R. And then i had a thought ... " what will i do run the M6 and switching head over to the Megalennium...." I just had to end the disturbing / annoying thought... and i have bought KT4. Last but not least i have bought the M6 
Now i need some more stuff - Mclicky switch for the Megalennium, i want regulated M6 and regulated Megalennium, i need some good charger than my WF-139 Also i think a KT1+FM 2C body can be nice supplement for the M6.

Hope you will get and enjoy your M6 soon!


----------



## 325addict (Aug 8, 2009)

@ Ellum68 and Oren1s:

In the past days, I ordered:

11X WA01331
11X WA01160
11X WA01166
5X WA01164

5X Mdocod's 2X 18650 adapter,

2X FiveMega's MN bi-pin adapter,

2X FiveMega's 3X17670 adapter.

I still didn't buy 1111's and 1185's as these are still readily available. I now concentrated on discontinued or limited-supply-stuff.... and that already cost me a fortune 
As soon as I've got more money, I'll buy 11X 1111's and 11X 1185's too, plus a lorryload of AW 17670's and.... I STILL don't have an M6!!

I'm thinking about designing and building a chopper-regulator too. I'll design it in such a way, that the regulator doesn't need an extra switch, (to prevent the circuitry drawning the batteries with the flashlight OFF), I'll build it into one of the battery-holders (I'll start with the 2X 18650 holder, I did buy 5 of them with a reason...) and this way, it should be possible to just use it as any other battery-holder.
I'll regulate it to 6.0V in order to drive an 1111 accurately, so it'll live for 100 hours indeed! Softstart and undervoltage-lockout will be included too, of course, so it can be used with the loads of good quality LG 18650s I have....

Timmo.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 10, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> And then they release the raptor-3 at 1400 lumens and an sst-90 with a twist ring for brightness.
> 
> M6 looks old and tired next to the raptor3.


It's an LED light, right? Then it's crap, don't want no ghostly pale light with short throw and no color rendering. The M6 is still king.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

:laughing:

:thumbsup:

I still gotta get me one of those M6's :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> :laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I still gotta get me one of those M6's :devil:


 
I've got one. Are you jealous? (You should be). 

It's useful, even in stock form. Pop an MN15 into it, and it makes for a [email protected]$$ light for use during a blackout. The runtime, the output.... In the old days, a 6D Maglite could match it for runtime, but not output.

Even if you don't want to invest money into custom parts, 6 RCR123 cells in the stock battery-holder, plus a Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp makes for a nice combo. (Not quite as bright as 6 primaries and an MN21, but still sweet).


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> It's an LED light, right? Then it's crap, don't want no ghostly pale light with short throw and no color rendering. The M6 is still king.



After getting my ROP, I would have to agree with you. LEDs now seem pale and unnatural, and the light seems like it is "missing something" (possible all of the color spectrum except for blue...).


----------



## Bushman5 (Aug 12, 2009)

strange, i say the same thing about incans........ we all see light differently though, so each to their own....


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 12, 2009)

How many high powered incandescents do you own, and what models? I use to say the same thing as you until I got my Surefire M6 and Wolf Eyes lights.


Bushman5 said:


> strange, i say the same thing about incans........ we all see light differently though, so each to their own....


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 12, 2009)

I think he seriously needs to have his eyes checked... LOL


----------



## batman (Aug 12, 2009)

I hesitate to wade into this..but seriously,..I'm suprised you guys don't just get an HID of the same size and price of the M6 with tons more output, several times the runtime? All in one package without the plethora of discontinued off the wall parts salad you have to find in the M6 rechargable world.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

lol, especially if he's saying incans appear "pale" to him. :huh:

In all seriousness though, I know this is one of the oldest debates in the forum but I don't view either format as terrible, only different. As a "survival" flashlight, I really appreciate the efficiency of LED. If I'm up in the woods for 8 or 10 days I don't like to leave camp with partially discharged batteries and sometimes solar charging isn't an option or I just don't feel like pulling out my inverter when things are wet and soggy. At times like these I use mostly LED light for tasks such as lighting the tent trailer or long walks back to camp but always have an incan, like the A2 or M6, with me in the field since I consider them indispensable. There's sometime so comforting & soothing about an incan that I would liken to any hot meal when you're cold, damp, away from home and missing family. The outdoor types will understand.


----------



## 325addict (Aug 16, 2009)

indeed, I understand... just came back from Sweden, where I've been camping a week, I brought about 4 lights, mostly incans:

1. a SF C2 Centurion with my LF 8V / 500mA drop-in
2. a SF C3 Centurion with P90
3. A Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake with the 13V setup (3X 18500s)
4. A Wolf Eyes Sniper MC-E LED.

We used the incans far more than the LED, only when we could foresee the runtime of the incans would be too short, we used the MC-E light on 30%.

Look at that grass... it looks GREY when a LED-light like this one shines on it! Then, take any incan and the green comes back :laughing:

Incans are, indeed, indispensable in nature / camping / the woods. But, you'd better bring lots of batteries or a charger (I had both, the TR-001 on 12V)

Now only the M6 is missing. I saw, the bi-pin adapters and the 3X 17670 holders have been shipped in the meantime 

Timmo.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 17, 2009)

M6 either in stock form or with WA1185 is the best incan I have to date. Looks good, feels right and very bright!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 17, 2009)

I love my M6! And my M3 as well which I would sometimes fit with the KT4 turbo head from the M6 so I have an M3T. I am an outdoors person and I do love the colors of incans in the outdoors, but I still invest on some LEDs just for long run-time usage and camp usage. I think LEDs could not be beaten in this regards.

My M3 and M6 are mainly reserved for throw where LEDs are not so good in achieving. What I meant was most LEDs I have known to date, or owned, does not render details that well at longer distances in the outdoors, even though they may be rated at 200 lumens or more. Everything just looks pale at 30 to 50 meters no mater how throw capable the LED light may be.

Well, I just bought an SF LX2 and I am thinking of leaving all my incans behind for once just to see if I may get used to having just an LED light for camping. I hope I could but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 325addict (Aug 17, 2009)

Well Pjandyho, I'm sure you'll be begging for your incans after one camping without them 

The LX2 won't alter that. I have an L1 LumaMax, and although this is a PERFECT inspection light, it is simply NOT suitable for camping with its spot-like beam with NO spill at all.

Here, the SF P90 incan can be used to a great effect. Or a Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnake with the 13V setup :devil:

For camping, you need more flood than throw in my opinion.


Timmo.

PS: you all make me want that M6 very hard


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 18, 2009)

325addict said:


> Well Pjandyho, I'm sure you'll be begging for your incans after one camping without them
> 
> The LX2 won't alter that. I have an L1 LumaMax, and although this is a PERFECT inspection light, it is simply NOT suitable for camping with its spot-like beam with NO spill at all.
> 
> ...


Then go forth and acquire that M6! 

Well Timmo, I do have the L1 Lumamax too and I think it does an adequate job but the LX2 just have a much nicer tint to the beam. More to neutral white on low mode and on high it has a decent side spill, much better than the L1.

For LED flood I prefer using my Nitecore D10 or Defender Infinity fitted with Golden Dragon Plus LED from Osram. The flood from the GDP is the nicest I have ever seen and it makes for very good camp light. Very smooth beam is what I see from the GDP.

I do agree that incans does make very good flood lights for camping purposes but at the rate they consume batteries just make it less feasible compared to LEDs.


----------



## kaptein america (Aug 20, 2009)

This forum is just craziness.
I was searching for alternatives for this fine looking M6 and came to this thread. I had no idea of these mods. It looks like a great camp light, I just wouldn't be able to afford batteries at stock. I don't know what mods are cheaper in that department. Good lord your guys are crazy and great all at the same time.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 20, 2009)

oops, never mind. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204862


----------



## RobertM (Aug 27, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> :laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I still gotta get me one of those M6's :devil:



You definitely need to get one. Every true flashaholic should own one. :devil:

-Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 28, 2009)

RobertM said:


> You definitely need to get one. Every true flashaholic should own one. :devil:
> 
> -Robert



I'm working on it... trust me! 
It won't be long! :devil:

But I too need some help with options of rechargeables!
I have been reading alot but there is alot to process!

What do most M6 users use??

What's the most respected/common combination???

:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> What do most M6 users use??
> 
> What's the most respected/common combination???
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
I'm in the minority..... I use a stock MN21 with 6 primaries. 

There's also the Lumens Factory HO-M6R with 6 RCR123 cells.
(Not as bright as an MN21, but you get a rechargeable option without the need for a custom battery cradle).


----------



## NE450No2 (Aug 28, 2009)

I used my M6 tonight, story in another post.
I use it with 123 Primarys and the MN20 bulb.

With ITS Brightness, Size, Handiness, Ruggedness, it is a very good Tool.

With using 123 Primaries, it can set "dormant" for days, weeks, months, even years... and THEN it will GLOW when you NEED IT TOO.:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 28, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I'm in the minority..... I use a stock MN21 with 6 primaries.
> 
> There's also the Lumens Factory HO-M6R with 6 RCR123 cells.
> (Not as bright as an MN21, but you get a rechargeable option without the need for a custom battery cradle).



I'm thinking that I will end up as a minority aswell!

Too many choices :shakehead


----------



## RobertM (Aug 28, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm thinking that I will end up as a minority aswell!
> 
> Too many choices :shakehead



I must be in the minority as well as I'm still running mine on primary cells too. I just run the 6xCR123s with either the MN21, MN20, or MN15 depending on the output/runtime I need.

This will change once the M6 PhD project is complete :devil: Then I should be able to run any of the three lamps on rechargeable, regulated, and without overpowering any of them.


----------



## 325addict (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought an M6 in the meantime, I don't have it yet, but it won't be long I hope...

I'll first simply try the MN20 with Mdocod's 2X 18650 holder, of which I bought five(!) pieces and have them in already.

The MN20 can stand the voltage of 2X Li-ion cells (WARNING!! Do not try this with the MN21, as this lamp will be severely overdriven by two 18650s!) so I'll just try this first, should work OK.

Then, I'll try either the WA 1274 or WA1164 with the same batteries, and a FiveMega bi-pin adapter, should work fine both and is lots cheaper in the bulbs.

After that I'll eventually fire up some higher voltage bulbs using FiveMega's "3X 17670 holder" if which I have in two now, I'll first combine them with a WA1166 bulb and later with the 1185.

Yes, the M6 belongs in any true flashaholic's collection. It is the most discussed, and most-modded Surefire here I think 

And NO, it doesn't make a great camping-light. Output is, of course, MASSIVE but runtimes are in fact so short, and battery-need so high, that it wouldn't be my first choice. However, I'll ALWAYS take it with me on camping trips of course, but not as a basic light.....
I still use the C3 Centurion with P90 a lot on camping trips, powered by 2X 17500s. Indeed, no great runtime either, but with about 8 or so 17500s and a simple charger that takes a 12V car battery, I can always change batts in time :wave:

And of course, the Wolf Eyes Sniper MC-E will be with me on those trips. Even when my last incan bulb broke, I still have light... and WHAT a light!

Timmo.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 28, 2009)

*325addict*, don't overlook the LF HO-M6R. It's probably one of the more versatile bulbs, provides the best throw to lumen output, and has decent enough run-time to use as a task light, especially off the 3x17670 holder. 

It's one of my most used bulbs and I haven't burnt one out yet.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 28, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm working on it... trust me!
> It won't be long! :devil:
> 
> But I too need some help with options of rechargeables!
> ...


In my opinion, either the MN15/HO-M3T on primaries or the HO-M6R on 6xAW 16340s are the most practical combos for the M6, hands down. The FM 3X17670 battery holder is also an excellent alternative, perfect for "13 volts" setups.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 28, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I'm in the minority..... I use a stock MN21 with 6 primaries.
> 
> There's also the Lumens Factory HO-M6R with 6 RCR123 cells.
> (Not as bright as an MN21, but you get a rechargeable option without the need for a custom battery cradle).


The HO-M6R on 3x17670 is brighter than the MN21 on primaries.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm thinking that I will end up as a minority aswell!
> 
> Too many choices :shakehead


 
The bigger problem is that every aftermarket battery-carriage is a custom creation. You miss out on picking one up, and it can be a bit frustrating. 

As far as non-stock combos go, the LF HO-M6R + 6 AW RCR123s is my favorite. You can get everything you need at Lighthound.com, and John has a great reputation in case anything goes wrong. (And by everything, I also mean an extra charger; so you don't wait too long to fire up the M6).


----------



## 325addict (Aug 28, 2009)

@ Patriot: and what about the IMR-M6? :devil:

The HO-M6 bulb draws about 2.2 Amps, the IMR draws 3 Amps, this is on the edge even for 17670s... but it is BRIGHT  (1000 Lumens!)

I already have two of those 3X17670 holders, I still have to order the batteries from AW....

Timmo.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help!

Much easy food for thought to digest!


----------



## Illum (Aug 28, 2009)

My M6 uses a KL6 head....so, away from the incan department there's other possibilities


----------



## 325addict (Aug 29, 2009)

@ Monocrom: 

the 3X 17670 holder is - at the moment(!) - still available from fiveMega:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219044

It is well worth the try, in DM51s mega-shootout thread for the M6, he mentioned that the 3X 17670 setup was superior to the 6X R123A-setup if I remember correctly....
Also, total capacity is higher. An AW R123 has about 600mAh true capacity, the 17670 will have around 1600mAh truly!
So, that's 1200mAh compared to 1600mAh.... and no problems because of charging stacks of batteries, that want to charge each other....

If I were you, I would quickly grasp two of those holders, and buy six of those AW 17670s....

kind regards,

Timmo.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 29, 2009)

SHAMELESS PLUG

There are 2 FM Megalenniums for sale on Custom B/S/T - mine has the Bezel from M6.

Major advantages over standard M6?


3x18650 configuration (guilt free lumens)
WA1185 in FM bi bi-pin holder (cheaper, brighter bulb)
AW 3 level soft start switch in tail (not all units have this, but the 2 currently on sale do - and they don't come up often)
FM did great job - great anodizing, wonderful grippy surface (better than original IMHO).

Selling because I prefer smaller size (2x18650 w/FM1794 & 3 level switch) and I also have 3x18650 w/WA1185.

My sales thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240283

It has the link to the original FM sales thread.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2009)

325addict said:


> @ Monocrom:
> 
> the 3X 17670 holder is - at the moment(!) - still available from fiveMega


 
Thanks for the heads-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 325addict (Aug 30, 2009)

@ Nfetterly: you're welcome to break into my thread with news like this :thumbsup:

If you had offered a Megalennium body alone, it would have been sold NOW!
(.... to me, that is :green

You don't have to tell me the advantages of having the power of three 18650s....


Timmo.


----------

